

The Go Oracle: a source code comprehension tool for Go programs - susi22
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/CwdIJZs6Tfc

======
susi22
It does have VIM/EMACS integration:

[https://code.google.com/p/go/source/browse/cmd/oracle/oracle...](https://code.google.com/p/go/source/browse/cmd/oracle/oracle.vim?repo=tools)

[https://code.google.com/p/go/source/browse/cmd/oracle/oracle...](https://code.google.com/p/go/source/browse/cmd/oracle/oracle.el?repo=tools)

